# Difference between KE-Jetronic for '87 GTI 16V and Scirocco 16V?



## GTIspirit (Dec 13, 2002)

Does anyone know the difference between a KE-Jetronic ECU for an '87 GTI 16V and for a Scirocco 16V? Since both use the 1.8L 16V PL engine I thought they would have the same ECU, but they don't.








0 280 800 180 for the '87 GTI 16V








0 280 800 042(043) for the Scirocco 16V
What's the difference?


_Modified by GTIspirit at 9:51 AM 11-20-2009_


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

They do use the same ECU. The one marked with the Bosch Number 0 280 400 042 is from an Audi 2.2L engine. Somebody must have thought it would make the car faster or something.


----------



## GTIspirit (Dec 13, 2002)

*Re: Difference between KE-Jetronic for '87 GTI 16V and Scirocco 16V? (GTIspirit)*

Pictures of what is reportedly the Scirocco 16V Jetronic ECU with Bosch part number 0 280 800 042(043):


















_Modified by GTIspirit at 11:24 AM 11-20-2009_


----------



## GTIspirit (Dec 13, 2002)

*Re: (WaterWheels)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WaterWheels* »_They do use the same ECU. The one marked with the Bosch Number 0 280 400 042 is from an Audi 2.2L engine. Somebody must have thought it would make the car faster or something.

Hmmm, this was from my friend who has a 1.8L 16V engine from a Scirocco just laying around. And I have dibs on it, so don't even think about it..... I don't know where he got it, but he thinks the ECU is from the Scirocco.
As I understand the KE-Jetronic, the 042 ECU likely has a higher pre-control for the DPR current, but when it runs closed loop it will just decrease current to correct back to the lambda setpoint.


_Modified by GTIspirit at 1:07 PM 11-1-2009_


----------



## GTIspirit (Dec 13, 2002)

*Re: (GTIspirit)*

Looks like what I thought is the Scirocco 16V Jetronic module is what is sometimes referred to as KA-Jetronic.
Here are pictures of the internals of the GTI 16V KE-Jetronic module with Bosch part number 0 280 800 180.


























_Modified by GTIspirit at 9:54 AM 11-20-2009_


----------

